# Pick Tactical Knife write-up



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Feb 5, 2004)

I just picked up the latest edition of Tactical Knives. (Its the May edition being sold in February). They have a four page write up on the PTK (Pick Tactical Knife) and the knife is the featured knife on the cover. A couple of quotes Initially intended as a short-run custom knife for a special operations group, the PTKs success with forward-deployed operators has made it one of the most in-demand knives in the spec ops community - In short, the PTK is the real deal: a true combat knife designed and made by experts to meet the needs of genuine spec ops personnel. How cool is that? Michael Janich author, Tactical Knives. Congratulations to Mr. Pick on an excellent knife and a resoundingly good write up.  

Marcus Buonfiglio
Universal Kenpo Federation


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2004)

I talked to Mr. Pick just a couple of days ago.  

That isn't all he is doing he is working with specop to teach them techniques where every technique ends in a kill shot and how to employ the knife as such.  I haven't personally experienced it but his Kenpo is pretty dynamic.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *I talked to Mr. Pick just a couple of days ago.
> 
> That isn't all he is doing he is working with specop to teach them techniques where every technique ends in a kill shot and how to employ the knife as such.  I haven't personally experienced it but his Kenpo is pretty dynamic.
> ...



You are correct Rick. The Kenpo that Mr. Pick teaches is a subset of his American Kenpo. He calls it American Kenpo Combatives. It takes the yellow and orange techniques to the kill in the 3rd or 4th move. These are taught to the military personnel that have a very real need to dispatch of an enemy or enemies in an expedient manor. (No worries of arrests or lawsuits needed) His knife teaching is the same mindset. His mindset and belief is that he doesnt fight with a knife, he kills with a knife. He designed the PTK and his knife techniques for people whose mission may require them to do just that.


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2004)

WOW

That is all I have to say.  As a member of the military I work with the SEALS in Hawaii.  I will talk to them and ask them what they have heard about future training.

Thanks for the insight.

Rick


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *WOW
> 
> That is all I have to say.  As a member of the military I work with the SEALS in Hawaii.  I will talk to them and ask them what they have heard about future training.
> ...



Sometime in the fairly near future I will be traveling to Hawaii to see our Regional director who lives in Honolulu. If you are open to meeting I would welcome the opportunity.


----------



## Laig Kix (Feb 7, 2004)

Check out the " Kenpo Knife Fantasy" a deadly dream, in the  'Kenpo/Kempo general forum and compare points of view. Should be interesting.


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcus Buonfiglio _
> *Sometime in the fairly near future I will be traveling to Hawaii to see our Regional director who lives in Honolulu. If you are open to meeting I would welcome the opportunity. *



Absolutely maybe I can tag you for a Kenpo work out.  We have six guys here that intrested in EPAK (2 AKKI, My self and 3 others).  We just had an awsome work out with Mr. Josh Lannon (4th degree blk)  of the AKKI.  my email address is editor@kenpomagazine.com

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *Absolutely maybe I can tag you for a Kenpo work out.  We have six guys here that intrested in EPAK (2 AKKI, My self and 3 others).  We just had an awsome work out with Mr. Josh Lannon (4th degree blk)  of the AKKI.  my email address is editor@kenpomagazine.com
> 
> Thanks
> ...



If I can work it in with the limited time I will be there I would enjoy that very much. I'll do what I can and keep you in the loop.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 11, 2004)

Cool Knife. I hear good things about the Pick group. Congrats on the article.


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Feb 13, 2004)

Kenpo Yahoo said:
			
		

> Cool Knife. I hear good things about the Pick group. Congrats on the article.



Thanks Kenpo Yahoo. I'll be sure to pass along the congrats to Mr. Pick. I understand that there a lot of good things happening in the AKKI. We in the UKF wish all of you continued success. If you get the opportunity, you as well as any of Mr. Mills AKKI members, are welcome at the seminar with Mr. Pick  in Pasadena on March 19th. Hopefully we will see some of you there.

Regards
Marcus Buonfiglio
Universal Kenpo Federation


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 14, 2004)

Marcus Buonfiglio said:
			
		

> Sometime in the fairly near future I will be traveling to Hawaii to see our Regional director who lives in Honolulu. If you are open to meeting I would welcome the opportunity.



Are you coming to the Island of Oahu and do you Know when you are coming to Hawaii?

Thanks

Rick


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Feb 14, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Are you coming to the Island of Oahu and do you Know when you are coming to Hawaii?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick



I will be coming to Oahu. Jeff Lujan lives there ( UKF Regional Rep) and my nephew is stationed there (Navy submarine cryptographer). I am a couple months away from my trip. Still have to firm up the details with Mr. Lujan. I will be there for 2 or 3 days so we should be able to put something together. I'll keep you in the loop.


----------

